# 'Super Mario 64' is now natively playable on Android without an emulator



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 21, 2020)

Watch Super Mario 64 get ported to ATMs, printers, and old calculators like Doom has! XD


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2020)

speaking of which, loving 3d all stars.  I currently have 17 stars in mario 64, 16 in sunshine (got stuck in a stage not knowing what to do), and like 30-something in galaxy.


----------



## armaldodo (Sep 21, 2020)

Is this the Mario 64 PC port for android?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2020)

armaldodo said:


> Is this the Mario 64 PC port for android?



most likely.  the source code was leaked I believe, which is why it's popping up everywhere.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 21, 2020)

I am disappointed the Dreamcast port lacks sound.



godreborn said:


> most likely.  the source code was leaked I believe, which is why it's popping up everywhere.



The source code wasn't leaked it was fully decoded after a lot of work.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 21, 2020)

raxadian said:


> I am disappointed the Dreamcast port lacks sound.
> 
> Then again is quite possible to run the PS1 port on a Dreamcast using a PS1 emulator.



Wait...someone ported Super Mario 64 to the Sony PlayStation 1? As in, like, Nintendo's direct competitor that generation!?


----------



## armaldodo (Sep 21, 2020)

raxadian said:


> I am disappointed the Dreamcast port lacks sound.
> 
> Then again is quite possible to run the PS1 port on a Dreamcast using a PS1 emulator.
> 
> ...



This means that you can play a particular 3DS game on the Wii u if is also decoded?


----------



## raxadian (Sep 21, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Wait...someone ported Super Mario 64 to the Sony PlayStation 1? As in, like, Nintendo's direct competitor that generation!?



Nope, my mistake, it was ported for the PS2.


----------



## armaldodo (Sep 21, 2020)

But I wish to play Mario 64 star road natively on the Wii u, can it be release it with this code also?


----------



## raxadian (Sep 21, 2020)

armaldodo said:


> This means that you can play a particular 3DS game on the Wii u if is also decoded?



While the Wii U is technically powerful enough to run 3DS games,  if they were fully ported to the system instead of emulated, that would need a lot more work since the 3DS use two screens, a stylus and sometimes the 3DS microphone. Not to mention 3DS games are much much much much bigger than Nintendo 64 games so decompiling then would take way longer.

Super Mario 64 meanwhile is one of the earliest 3D CGI games that was made in the past century. Even so it took years to fully decompile.  



armaldodo said:


> But I wish to play Mario 64 star road natively on the Wii u, can it be release it with this code also?



That's not gonna happen because the Wii U is more than powerful enough to emulate N64 games decently and the whole code of that hack would have to be decoded and then ported to the Wii U.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2020)

playing right now, look how many lives I have in new super mario bros wii.  I'm trying to break 80 by the end of the next world (world 6).  I don't go to every stage, just the ones that lead me quickest to the bosses.  most lives are from getting to the top of the flagpole.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Sep 21, 2020)

It can only convert mario 64 to android app or any n64 rom?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Would to see every main Pokemon game run on ios and android. These games should live forever.


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Sep 21, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> It can only convert mario 64 to android app or any n64 rom?


 Just Mario 64.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 21, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> It can only convert mario 64 to android app or any n64 rom?



Just Super Mario 64 since is the only N64 rom to be fully decompiled... so far.

 The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is being decompiled, so next year we will have a lot of ports of that game... or maybe in 2022 since the game is much bigger than the Mario one.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2020)

love ocarina of time.  I beat the 3ds version and I don't beat a lot of games I pirate.  I did buy the game, but once a hack was out I sold all of my 3ds collection.  I'm currently selling my switch games (have around 20), since health reasons made me buy the digital counterpart.  is Hyrule Warriors out of print?  cuz my game (used obviously) is now going for more than a new copy.


----------



## fvig2001 (Sep 21, 2020)

Anyone already compile it on Termux? I don't want to end up trying it and it not working. I hope this can be played purely on a keyboard.


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm just wondering how long this will be online...


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> I'm just wondering how long this will be online...



since you have to compile it yourself by supplying your own rom, probably forever.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 21, 2020)

countdown to DMCA!


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Sep 21, 2020)

Is it safe to use Termux to compile it?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 21, 2020)

is nintendo going to allow you to play this free when they can over charged you $60 for their crappy half assed PORT ion the switch? no no no they can't have that this is getting DMCA's 100%!


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 21, 2020)

I tried on my GPD XD, but it did not work.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

godreborn said:


> most likely.  the source code was leaked I believe, which is why it's popping up everywhere.



i have a folder of mario 64 ports natively running on the following:
sm64-port.Dreamcast
sm64-port.PS2
sm64-port.PSP
sm64.port.PSVita
sm64.port.Android EX_Nightly + 60FPS + Render96
sm64-PC DOS
sm64-port.3DS
sm64EX.WiiU.Nightly.us.60FPS
Super Mario 64 NX.Switch.(V8.0 hotfix 2)
super-mario-64-u PC Project 64

Playing this Game with SGI models mod is how it should be played in 2020
makes the game look like its box cover
for archival purpose i keep them all inside my Google Drive folder and yes i own the original Cartridge for both N64 and DS

if you want them, Pastebin and google is your best friend

Note:
- most of these come from Leaked Mario 64 Source Code, *they branch from Mario 64 EX*
- the legit *Reverse Engineered Source Code* doesn't have cheats, HD Visuals and mods on ported consoles, handhelds

so +1 for the Hack Community on Using Nintendo's own Source Code to make a Better Mario 64 Experience then the one Packed in 3D All-Stars


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 21, 2020)

xenocard said:


> i have a folder of mario 64 ports natively running on the following:
> sm64-port.Dreamcast
> sm64-port.PS2
> sm64-port.PSP
> ...


I take it the MS-Dos has to be run in DosBox, right? Wont work on Win10  . The Android Build is 64Bit, correct? GPD XD, I think is 32Bit, huh?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> I take it the MS-Dos has to be run in DosBox, right? Wont work on Win10  . The Android Build is 64Bit, correct? GPD XD, I think is 32Bit, huh?



can run in windows 10
there is a native windows 10 port, actually 3 ports:
- Direct X 11 port (Reverse Engendered Code)
- OPenGL port (Reverse Engendered Code), same as DX11 Port
- Mario 64 EX port [Leaked original game source code) best one for its Mods, upgraded Visuals

you can find them all in youtube, just used an automated re-compiler
or dig deep in P2P torrent sites and you will find them pre-made
must have render96 mods, they are the best

there are all kind of Android Versions, once you find your way to the file you will see all of them


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

since it's a port and not emulation, does it run at 60 fps instead of the usual 20?


----------



## Mythical (Sep 21, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> is nintendo going to allow you to play this free when they can over charged you $60 for their crappy half assed PORT ion the switch? no no no they can't have that this is getting DMCA's 100%!


It can't be, this is 100% legal since everyone is supplying there own rom. And since they're doing that none of nintendo's assets or anything is being distributed therefore it's alright. As specified in other posts this has nothing to do with the leak rather a fan made decompilation project


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 21, 2020)

Installing Mario 64 on anything is to much of a drag and not worth it.
Till it's simple to do it (click install) i wont install it.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 21, 2020)

xenocard said:


> can run in windows 10
> there is a native windows 10 port, actually 3 ports:
> - Direct X 11 port (Reverse Engendered Code)
> - OPenGL port (Reverse Engendered Code), same as DX11 Port
> ...


Wondering when the PC Ex Build will be on the Pastebin. 

Also, wish the Vita Build had a TitleID that would work with VitaCheat ( PCSx##### instead of SM6400001 ).


----------



## nitroflux (Sep 21, 2020)

wow - this is pretty big news.

the big 'n' is going to be a tad annoyed


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 21, 2020)

how did the developer get the source code? from that nintendo leak?


----------



## nitroflux (Sep 21, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> how did the developer get the source code? from that nintendo leak?



most likely...


----------



## godreborn (Sep 21, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> how did the developer get the source code? from that nintendo leak?



as I was corrected, it's a reverse engineered project.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 21, 2020)

I wish I knew how to do this on windows, but it seems far from simple. 

Guess I will have to try the recommended way.


----------



## luk_pop (Sep 21, 2020)

How to add support for DS4 or XO?


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 21, 2020)

godreborn said:


> View attachment 225650
> 
> playing right now, look how many lives I have in new super mario bros wii.  I'm trying to break 80 by the end of the next world (world 6).  I don't go to every stage, just the ones that lead me quickest to the bosses.  most lives are from getting to the top of the flagpole.



NSMB is for kids. Only 2D mario is challenging imho.


----------



## James_ (Sep 21, 2020)

_brb gonna port mario 64 to the ti-84 calculator_


----------



## saulopp (Sep 21, 2020)

Mario 64 was reverse engineered to the point it generates identical ROM on N64. So this is not related to the leak.


----------



## MK73DS (Sep 21, 2020)

The EU version is quite buggy, from incorrect speed to text glitches. Plus the controls are quite bad. But still, for something I was able to compile only in a few minutes directly from my phone, it's amazing !


----------



## lordelan (Sep 21, 2020)

With the source code available, SM64 is becoming the new Doom now as it seems.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 21, 2020)

It's sad that it was built by a XDA member and not a GBAtemp mnember.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 21, 2020)

People should stop spreading misinformation about that SM64 ports are possible because of the Gigaleaks. Any port will NEVER use the leaked sources because that would be ilegal, the code used for any port was fully decompiled way before the leaks and a lot of work was involved doing that.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 21, 2020)

It was fun using termux to build the apk and it actually runs really well..


----------



## limpbiz411 (Sep 21, 2020)

android, lol


----------



## depaul (Sep 21, 2020)

Now why is Super Mario 64 suddenly everywhere in the news !


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 21, 2020)

Compiled it after seeing the news post on XDA, ran pretty well on my S8. I probably wouldn't play it with touch controls, but otherwise the port is nice if a bit basic. 

Can't wait for SM64 to become the new Doom, I wanna play SM64 on my future toaster!


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 21, 2020)

I know the instructions provided by github and this thread are easy enough to follow, but I made a video tutorial last night on how to do it as well. This should be helpful to people who need to see it before attempting it.


----------



## tommasi (Sep 21, 2020)

Why this game is so hyped?? I really do t understand what’s the big deal about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Installing Mario 64 on anything is to much of a drag and not worth it.
> Till it's simple to do it (click install) i wont install it.



every port i have are one click away to run on each device, you live in a cave? go out and breath some year 2020 Air

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tommasi said:


> Why this game is so hyped?? I really do t understand what’s the big deal about it.



- its the 35th anniversary for its release
- its the first real fully 3D game of its kind, every 3D Platformer that came after copied it
- its Mario?
- 3D All Stars have a Vanilla Mario 64 Port with sluggish camera and controls
- Community Port looks and plays up to new Generation 3D Games Standards, complete with Visual Upgrades

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Smoker1 said:


> Wondering when the PC Ex Build will be on the Pastebin.
> 
> Also, wish the Vita Build had a TitleID that would work with VitaCheat ( PCSx##### instead of SM6400001 ).



i have it, problem there are too many Mods, so i made 6 Versions, still cant decide which one i want to keep

you can compile it yourself with 1 click

all you need is *sm64pcBuilder2* from this website https://sm64pc.info/
and the Rom [Google: Mario 64 rom] click first link you see

the builder will show you links to download prerequisites
you can have your PC game in 10 minutes after compile


----------



## Aew4life (Sep 21, 2020)

Works amazing with ps4 controller


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Sep 21, 2020)

"Also coming soon to Etch A Sketch, Motorola pagers, and your Samsung smart refridgerator"

Truly, it is becoming the new Doom/Skyrim being ported to every console imaginable


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> People should stop spreading misinformation about that SM64 ports are possible because of the Gigaleaks. Any port will NEVER use the leaked sources because that would be ilegal, the code used for any port was fully decompiled way before the leaks and a lot of work was involved doing that.


People should stop spreading such notions because they are factually incorrect.

Plenty of leaked code has been used to make ports and do fun things. Makes it harder to distribute but not like the internet has not had anonymous and takedown resistant methods of data transfer for decades now. Catching a programmer admitting to it is a bit like asking people if they touch themselves at night in the sorts of ratios of "no, I would rather cut my hand off" to actual reality but... actually that analogy fits pretty well.

Equally just because something is decompiled does not make it legit to use. Assuming it is not cleanroom reverse engineered (and this was anything but that) and you can still find yourself landed with a nice cease and desist, or copyright lawsuit, all the same.

My bigger concern would be if people assume "oh it is just leaked code" they might miss out on what decompilation is able to do these days (it is still high end programmer fare, even without the possibility of inline assembly, and the sort of thing we see phds written on but... able to achieve something for C in way more than hello world and here are a few functions with stdlib that it was but a few years earlier, and getting better with no real end in sight right now).


----------



## LDAsh (Sep 21, 2020)

I managed to build the PC version and, while the framerate and responsiveness was lovely indeed - the lack of display and control options didn't make it worthwhile, in my opinion.  I just deleted it and will stick with emulators.

As for Android port (compiled on PC), well, I got stuck on configuring Java and the SDK and other dependencies.  Console told me to edit a file that did not exist, and I ran out of patience and reached the conclusion that I'd probably have the same impression of it on Android as I did on PC.  So, I just deleted everything...

Maybe one day when (if) the project has those display and control options baked in, I'll try again.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 21, 2020)

raxadian said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is being decompiled, so next year we will have a lot of ports of that game... or maybe in 2022 since the game is much bigger than the Mario one.


It might be bigger in terms of the size of the game, but OoT reuses a lot of code from Mario 64 and I wouldn't be surprised if there are further developments sooner than 2022.



xenocard said:


> tommasi said:
> 
> 
> > Why this game is so hyped?? I really do t understand what’s the big deal about it.
> ...


But in the end it's still the same game with the same levels that people have been playing for almost 25 years already via emulation or otherwise. I agree, there is too much hype.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 21, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> It might be bigger in terms of the size of the game, but OoT reuses a lot of code from Mario 64 and I wouldn't be surprised if there are further developments sooner than 2022.



While the tools to do this kind of tedious tasks have improved, it still requires going every line of code to fix bugs, then playtest then fix more bugs.  

It technically could be done by the end of next year, but it depends on how muxh time for the job they have avaliable.


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 21, 2020)

Good job, yet I'll pass while it can be safe, installing APKs is risky.. I mean even some apps on google play have viruses..


----------



## The Frenchman (Sep 21, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Nope, my mistake, it was ported for the PS2.


and on dreamcast



Gotta love Trucker Mario


----------



## wurstpistole (Sep 21, 2020)

godreborn said:


> View attachment 225650
> 
> playing right now, look how many lives I have in new super mario bros wii.  I'm trying to break 80 by the end of the next world (world 6).  I don't go to every stage, just the ones that lead me quickest to the bosses.  most lives are from getting to the top of the flagpole.


Are you lost?


----------



## tommasi (Sep 21, 2020)

xenocard said:


> every port i have are one click away to run on each device, you live in a cave? go out and breath some year 2020 Air
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Who cares! People are stuck in the past. Crash was way better game than this garbage. 
I enjoyed playing  “Penguin Adventure“ more than playing Mario 64


----------



## Ampersound (Sep 21, 2020)

Pregnancy Test release when?


----------



## simbin (Sep 21, 2020)

Ampersound said:


> Pregnancy Test release when?


Looks like It's-a Me, Mario!


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Sep 21, 2020)

It runs mario 64.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 21, 2020)

xenocard said:


> Every port i have are *one click* away to run on each device


To run YES, to install NO.


Spoiler



This is hardly a "_one click_" install.


----------



## zerofalcon (Sep 21, 2020)

It's even easier to build an apk with the AndroidBuilder for sm64 android port.
https://github.com/VDavid003/sm64AndroidBuilder/releases


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 21, 2020)

xenocard said:


> - its the first real fully 3D game of its kind, every 3D Platformer that came after copied it



Exept it isn't the first real fully 3D game of its kind. Jumping Flash on the PlayStation 1 is. It came out a whole year before Super Mario 64 and is actually credited in Gunness World Book of Records and the Video Game Hall of Fame as being the first fully 3d platformer.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 21, 2020)

@xenocard - I got the PC Ex. Works perfectly, but takes a few Seconds to Load. 

As for the Android Build, the Pastebin I have Saved only shows.......
Android (https://github.com/VDavid003/sm64-port-android-base)
- Vanilla: 6d7daeee637f706a2735a9990244d757a10d32f4 (08/29/2020): *Link Removed*
- EX: 99727dc8643180839d716ec015b05f56bd7972d6 (08/21/2020): *Link Removed*
- EX_Nightly + 60FPS: 6ea2f46f6e407c96a1986357094f8c4293437f47 (08/21/2020): *Link Removed
- EX_Nightly + 60FPS + Render96 1.4.2: f330ffec12b0039e47cb074477eb6380f9192277 (09/01/2020): APK (*Link Removed*) DATA (*Link Removed*)
️ Render96 requires EXTERNAL_DATA: Extract base.zip to Internal_Storage/Android/data/com.vdavid003.sm64port/files

Now, just got to figure out how to Update the Vita Version with a different TitleID


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Exept it isn't the first real fully 3D game of its kind. Jumping Flash on the PlayStation 1 is. It came out a whole year before Super Mario 64 and is actually credited in Gunness World Book of Records and the Video Game Hall of Fame as being the first fully 3d platformer.



That article is wrong no mater how you or the people who claim it to be
*PlayStation didn't introduce analog joysticks on its controllers until the Dual Analog controllers in 1997*

*Mario 64 is the first to fully show the world how to play 3D games in 3d with analog Joysticks*

Mario 64 = Fully 3D Game with open world controlling Mario in *3rd Person mode*
Jumping Flash = Controlling a robot in *First Person mode *_with limited move-set = Jumping and shooting, *controlling the robot with a 2D D-Pad*_


did you play Jumping Flash 1?
i sure did on release day, i had both *Mario 64,* *jumping flash* even sega saturn *Nights into dreams *
_jumping flash_* doesn't have fully rotating 3d camera or full free 3D moment
Sega included a 3D Analog Joystick Packed with Nights

if you want to say who was the first 3d game in the world we can go back to PC games or Super Nintendo Star Fox, none of them was really a full 3d experience until Mario 64 and Star Wars Shadow of the Empire  existed*


----------



## raxadian (Sep 21, 2020)

The Frenchman said:


> and on dreamcast
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Trucker Mario




Already mentioned, Dreamcast port has a few problems.  Did they fix the audio yet?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 21, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> countdown to DMCA!


They're not doing anything illegal. Without the assets, it's just a generic platformer engine. Even if it was taken down all they'd have to do is remove any reference to Nintendo or Super Mario.


----------



## Gunstorm (Sep 21, 2020)

whoa great, praying to it run with iPega 9023


Dont build the apk here on my Xiaomi Redmi Note  after make it run a lot of lines but the .apk isnt at build folder

$ ls -al build/us_pc/sm64.us.f3dex2e.apk                          ls: cannot access 'build/us_pc/sm64.us.f3dex2e.apk': No such file or directory


----------



## Mythical (Sep 21, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Good job, yet I'll pass while it can be safe, installing APKs is risky.. I mean even some apps on google play have viruses..


it's actually more safe than almost any other apk, because you know the exact code going into it. If anything this should make you feel better not worse about it since it's all there for you to see


----------



## Something whatever (Sep 21, 2020)

Who needs 3D allstars, if I could play Mario 64 on a pregnancy test?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 21, 2020)

So I tried out the port. I decided to beat King Bob-Omb when I realized that the Chain Chomp one just wasn't happening, and for a good reason: the digital buttons are tiny!!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Sep 22, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Exept it isn't the first real fully 3D game of its kind. Jumping Flash on the PlayStation 1 is. It came out a whole year before Super Mario 64 and is actually credited in Gunness World Book of Records and the Video Game Hall of Fame as being the first fully 3d platformer.



As much as you want say Mario wasn't the first 3D game, and you're kind of correct, there was no other game that pioneered the way 3D games should perform and therefore it was the first real 3D platformer which was a reference for many upcoming developers and the history is there to tell you how Mario 64 introduced a new game era.


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 22, 2020)

Mythical said:


> it's actually more safe than almost any other apk, because you know the exact code going into it. If anything this should make you feel better not worse about it since it's all there for you to see


That's the thing I donno anything about code even if I same some stuff about hash and all


----------



## raxadian (Sep 22, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> So I tried out the port. I decided to beat King Bob-Omb when I realized that the Chain Chomp one just wasn't happening, and for a good reason: the digital buttons are tiny!!



How small is your smartphone?  Also the size of the buttons can probably be fixed... but probably on a later release.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 22, 2020)

raxadian said:


> How small is your smartphone?  Also the size of the buttons can probably be fixed... but probably on a later release.


It's a Samsung Galaxy S10e.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 22, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy S10e.
> View attachment 225725



Okay, the buttons could be bigger, and moved more to the sides.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 22, 2020)

So has anyone got this to build on windows, cause I haven't. Been trying to for hours the sun was up before I knew it.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So has anyone got this to build on windows, cause I haven't. Been trying to for hours the sun was up before I knew it.


Refer to Instructions @xenocard provided. Worked, and runs great. Now just need to figure out how to Edit something on the Vita Version and figure out how to Compile it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 22, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Refer to Instructions @xenocard provided. Worked, and runs great. Now just need to figure out how to Edit something on the Vita Version and figure out how to Compile it.


Wow, a vita port too? You know, with all these ports, a gui to just "Pick a console, any console" thing would probably be amazing. Instead, this using CMD and staring at a black screen with white text all day while makes me feel like a hacker/coder, is very boring and lifeless in my opinion, I almost fell asleep trying to do this. (Though it was probably cause I been up all night) But then again, is how i feel when trying to get ffmpeg to work. (Least there I can just use some batch scripts and such.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Wow, a vita port too? You know, with all these ports, a gui to just "Pick a console, any console" thing would probably be amazing. Instead, this using CMD and staring at a black screen with white text all day while makes me feel like a hacker/coder, is very boring and lifeless in my opinion, I almost fell asleep trying to do this. (Though it was probably cause I been up all night) But then again, is how i feel when trying to get ffmpeg to work. (Least there I can just use some batch scripts and such.


I know. Question I have is, what OS does the MS-DOS Version work on? It does not work on Windows 7 or 10.

With the Vita Version, it work perfectly! Same with the 3DS Build on my N3DS.

Android Build does not work on my GPD XD, but it does perfectly on my Note 9.

Seriously want to be able to change the Rom to a Hack Version I got. Would be awesome!


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Question - Didn't StarFox 64 get Leaked as well (Source)? That is what I am waiting on next  . Especially with HD Graphics .


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 22, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Question - Didn't StarFox 64 get Leaked as well (Source)? That is what I am waiting on next  . Especially with HD Graphics .


Or sin and punishment with modern controls.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 22, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Question - Didn't StarFox 64 get Leaked as well (Source)? That is what I am waiting on next  . Especially with HD Graphics .



Is not a "leak", is reverse engineering the whole code. And nope, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time is next..You are probably getting confused with that Starwing in Ocarina of time hack.

However is possible for Starfox 64 to be next as it shares some code with Ocarina Of Time.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

Quite amazing with performance xda dev Well worth to try


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Refer to Instructions @xenocard provided. Worked, and runs great. Now just need to figure out how to Edit something on the Vita Version and figure out how to Compile it.


Playstation Vita Repo:https://github.com/bythos14/sm64-vita
This port requires the Shader Compiler binary as well
read this guide
https://samilops2.gitbook.io/vita-troubleshooting-guide/shader-compiler/extract-libshacccg.suprx

Note: i gave you hint to where to get the pre compiled VPK file, or you can follow the repo instructions and use VitaSDK and install the needed shaders etc etc


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 22, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Or sin and punishment with modern controls.



Stop stop I can only get so excited


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 22, 2020)

So does this worth with android tv? Cause I'm using nvidia shield TV and I can't get my controller to work with it.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So does this worth with android tv? Cause I'm using nvidia shield TV and I can't get my controller to work with it.


Since it is x64, it should work. I just looked at the Specs for my Note 9, and GPD XD. XD is x32 (NW), and Note is x64 (W). So I think the Shield TV should Work for you.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 22, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Since it is x64, it should work. I just looked at the Specs for my Note 9, and GPD XD. XD is x32 (NW), and Note is x64 (W). So I think the Shield TV should Work for you.


I got it to run on my system, just the controller won't work, the standard default one, or any I connect to it. The most I can do is get the glove that supposed to move mario face on screen but can't get it to move, and zoom mario in and out. I can't start it. 

Also I tried to do the ex nightly branch to use the "Render 96" but not sure how to use it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 23, 2020)

Lol good luck playing with crappy touch controls x3


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Actually, Star Fox 64 Source did get Leaked. So who knows. Same with Mario Kart 64, Wave Race 64, and Yoshi's Story. So who knows. Could eventually get HD Versions of those on the Switch like SM64 Ex


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Actually, Star Fox 64 Source did get Leaked. So who knows. Same with Mario Kart 64, Wave Race 64, and Yoshi's Story. So who knows. Could eventually get HD Versions of those on the Switch like SM64 Ex


So what does ex do? Add rumble support?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 23, 2020)

Does anybpdy remember when Nintendo released Mario Galaxy onto the Nvidia Shield in China?


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So what does ex do? Add rumble support?


Basically, the Switch Version, you have 2 Versions
SM64 - Normal Version basically, like the SM3DAS Version, or N64
SM64 EX - Graphics have been Enhanced. Several other options. However, for some reason, with this Version, there are times where certain Enemies are certain Objects are not in a Level, when they should be.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> SM64 EX - Graphics have been Enhanced.


You have my interest, where do I find this one? I only seem to be able to use the most basic version, didn't know about any mods at all besides 60FPS.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

@UltraSUPRA - Was Released 22 March 2018


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You have my interest, where do I find this one? I only seem to be able to use the most basic version, didn't know about any mods at all besides 60FPS.


Yeah, there is also a better Camera........to a point. There are times it will pull away, a LOT.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Actually, Star Fox 64 Source did get Leaked. So who knows. Same with Mario Kart 64, Wave Race 64, and Yoshi's Story. So who knows. Could eventually get HD Versions of those on the Switch like SM64 Ex



Nintendo could have easily made their port on the Switch of Super Mario 64 look better with a simple filter on the emulator, and have the option to switch that on and off.

They just didn't bother.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Nintendo could have easily made their port on the Switch of Super Mario 64 look better with a simple filter on the emulator, and have the option to switch that on and off.
> 
> They just didn't bother.


Yeah, hence why I prefer the EX Version. Looks MUCH better


----------



## superfox (Sep 23, 2020)

After i compile the apk then try to run it i just get an error message "app not installed".
Can anyone help? Im on an S10 and compiled it using termux.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

superfox said:


> After i compile the apk then try to run it i just get an error message "app not installed".
> Can anyone help? Im on an S10 and compiled it using termux.


What Device are you using?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> What Device are you using?


They clearly posted in the post you replied to that they have a S10


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> They clearly posted in the post you replied to that they have a S10


LMAO. Thought that said $10. My Vision sucks at times.

In that case, it should be working, as the S10 is x64, it should work. So it was probably Compiled wrong.


----------



## AboodXD (Sep 23, 2020)

godreborn said:


> the source code was leaked I believe, which is why it's popping up everywhere.


No.



xenocard said:


> most of these come from Leaked Mario 64 Source Code, *they branch from Mario 64 EX*
> 
> so +1 for the Hack Community on Using Nintendo's own Source Code to make a Better Mario 64 Experience then the one Packed in 3D All-Stars


.... no, they don't come from there.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

AboodXD said:


> .... no, they don't come from there.



yes they came from leaked source code, EX version has nothing to do with the reverse

you want proof?


----------



## AboodXD (Sep 23, 2020)

xenocard said:


> yes they came from leaked source code, EX version has nothing to do with the reverse
> 
> you want proof?


Sure, show me your nonexistent proof.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

AboodXD said:


> Sure, show me your nonexistent proof.




learn to write like an adult first, thenill give you proof
starting with your stolen nintendo code on your wii u port


----------



## Chary (Sep 23, 2020)

Beat that, Nintendo Switch!


----------



## AboodXD (Sep 23, 2020)

xenocard said:


> learn to write like an adult first, ill give you proof


Maybe you just can't show your "proof".


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

AboodXD said:


> Maybe you just can't show your "proof".



maybe ill just block you to save myself from argument with an idiot


----------



## AboodXD (Sep 23, 2020)

xenocard said:


> maybe ill just block you to save myself from argument with an idiot


Ok.

BTW, developer of the Wii U port here and I can tell you that you are the idiot for thinking the EX fork has anything to do with the Gigaleak.

Have fun ignoring others just to not come out clean and admit fault, only to show off yourself as a moron.


----------



## Vague Rant (Sep 23, 2020)

xenocard said:


> maybe ill just block you to save myself from argument with an idiot


Whether or not you block Abood, please don't leave the rest of us in suspense. We all want to see this proof now. What code in the ports comes from the leak?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 23, 2020)

xenocard said:


> maybe ill just block you to save myself from argument with an idiot


Dude, you clearly dont' know who AboodXD is.  If he's telling you something about this kind of stuff, chances are he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

There is now a PS3 Build. LOL


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 23, 2020)

Crazystato said:


> I own a copy of mario 64. Can someone please PM me a copy of their working APK to cough* test cough*


That's illegal regardless.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> There is now a PS3 Build. LOL



Hopefully it doesn't have the lag issues the PS2 version has.  

Then again is the PS3, so who knows?


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Hopefully it doesn't have the lag issues the PS2 version has.
> 
> Then again is the PS3, so who knows?


Well, I do not recommend running it in RPCS3. LOL. Will try my PS3 Tomorrow.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 23, 2020)

yes time to play mario 64 on my samsung galaxy tab 10.1 (2011), samsung galaxy s iii and my samsung galaxy s8 (my daily driver)


----------



## MK73DS (Sep 23, 2020)

superfox said:


> After i compile the apk then try to run it i just get an error message "app not installed".
> Can anyone help? Im on an S10 and compiled it using termux.



Be sure to install the signed apk, not the unsigned one


----------



## Joom (Sep 23, 2020)

superfox said:


> After i compile the apk then try to run it i just get an error message "app not installed".
> Can anyone help? Im on an S10 and compiled it using termux.


You either have to patch signature checks with Lucky Patcher or some other tool (highly recommend you not go this route unless you know what you're doing and accept responsibility for the security issues this imposes), or use a signed APK.


----------



## EPgrouch (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> There is now a PS3 Build. LOL


I was just thinking about this the other day.


Smoker1 said:


> Well, I do not recommend running it in RPCS3. LOL. Will try my PS3 Tomorrow.


 I would like to hear your results.


----------



## jaykjay (Sep 23, 2020)

i am too dumb to find the pastebin, Which keywords should i use?


----------



## divinebeastvahruta (Sep 23, 2020)

can someone please make a video tutorial? everything is going wrong when i try..


----------



## raxadian (Sep 23, 2020)

divinebeastvahruta said:


> can someone please make a video tutorial? everything is going wrong when i try..



Youtube has a search option, you know?


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Youtube has a search option, you know?



Would it Compile for a Required Device, or is it limited to x64 Devices?


----------



## raxadian (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Would it Compile for a Required Device, or is it limited to x64 Devices?



Limited to x64 devices unfortunately.  

There is also a Dreamcast version, without sound, and a PS2 version with some minor slowdown problems.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Limited to x64 devices unfortunately.
> 
> There is also a Dreamcast version, without sound, and a PS2 version with some minor slowdown problems.


Yeah, I got a List of Devices. Wonder what's next. LOL. But hopefully there will be a x32 way to do it at some point.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Yeah, I got a List of Devices. Wonder what's next. LOL. But hopefully there will be a x32 way to do it at some point.



32x devices are slowly dying anyway so is unlikely. Heck an old laptop I had literally died last week, the bios  was damaged, the hard disk was defective and the video card  refused to work so I just threw it away. Because the only things worth saving, the sound card and the DVD writer, weren't worth the hazzle.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

raxadian said:


> 32x devices are slowly dying anyway so is unlikely. Heck an old laptop I had literally died last week, the bios  was damaged, the hard disk was defective and the video card  refused to work so I just threw it away. Because the only things worth saving, the sound card and the DVD writer, weren't worth the hazzle.


Why did they make a MS-DOS Version????? Can't be run on current Hardware.


----------



## divinebeastvahruta (Sep 23, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Youtube has a search option, you know?



thanks for the link man i didnt see it yesterday


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 23, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Yeah, I got a List of Devices. Wonder what's next. LOL. But hopefully there will be a x32 way to do it at some point.


What's the list?


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 23, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> What's the list?


On Pastebin, there is a List of different Builds that have been made so far, which gets Updated.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 24, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Why did they make a MS-DOS Version????? Can't be run on current Hardware.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeDOS

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOSBox

Thing is, Windows 10 is the current windows version and is a 64x Os.  

Current versions of Android also run as 64x save perhaps the Smartphones that run Android Go, that are too underpowered to run the game anyway.

Heck my Nokia 1 lags like hell while playing SuperTuxkart. 

This game, fully ported, lags on a PS2, even if just a bit.


----------



## Immortallix (Sep 24, 2020)

Cool I broke my streak of avoiding kotaku


----------



## Magnus87 (Sep 24, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Watch Super Mario 64 get ported to ATMs, printers, and old calculators like Doom has! XD


I would have liked the source code of Mario Kart 64 to leak instead of the SM64


It would be necessary to continue polishing it to make races in SM64


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 24, 2020)

Magnus87 said:


> I would have liked the source code of Mario Kart 64 to leak instead of the SM64
> 
> 
> It would be necessary to continue polishing it to make races in SM64



It was reverse-engineered, not leaked.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Magnus87 said:


> I would have liked the source code of Mario Kart 64 to leak instead of the SM64
> 
> 
> It would be necessary to continue polishing it to make races in SM64



Mario 64 Source IS out there. along with a few others


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2020)

deleted, wrong page


----------



## AboodXD (Sep 24, 2020)

Vague Rant said:


> Whether or not you block Abood, please don't leave the rest of us in suspense. We all want to see this proof now. What code in the ports comes from the leak?


Guess we will never know.

That guy should have saved himself the embarrassment and just not make up random garbage to mislead others.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Well, I am guessing that there will be no further Updates with the Pastebin Links of the different Builds. From the Page I have........



> I'M OUT OF THE COMPILATION BUSINESS. CURRENTLY THERE ARE TOO MANY FORKS WITH TOO MANY FLAGS. IT TAKES WAY TOO MUCH TIME


----------



## raxadian (Sep 25, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Well, I am guessing that there will be no further Updates with the Pastebin Links of the different Builds. From the Page I have........



Hope someone else fixes the Dreamcast version at least.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 25, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Hope someone else fixes the Dreamcast version at least.


I am hoping for a Updated Vita Version that has a Usable TitleID so VitaCheat/Final Cheat can be used.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 25, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> I am hoping for a Updated Vita Version that has a Usable TitleID so VitaCheat/Final Cheat can be used.



You need cheats? The game has so many useful bugs is ridiculous.  If you want an easier version just play the DS version as Yoshi, it makes the game a joke and when you need a particular character is very easy to find the right hat.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 25, 2020)

raxadian said:


> You need cheats? The game has so many useful bugs is ridiculous.  If you want an easier version just play the DS version as Yoshi, it makes the game a joke and when you need a particular character is very easy to find the right hat.


Well, to be used. Want to create a Moonjump Code. Game is easy, but there are times the Wall Jump does not cooperate. LOL. 
Thing is, the Dev who does/did VitaCheat/FinalCheat, had no intention on allowing Homebrew to be used with it. Hence, he only made it so Games or Apps that have PCSx##### as the TitleID can be used with it. SM6400001 will not do anything when you hit L+DPad Right


----------



## raxadian (Sep 25, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Well, to be used. Want to create a Moonjump Code. Game is easy, but there are times the Wall Jump does not cooperate. LOL.
> Thing is, the Dev who does/did VitaCheat/FinalCheat, had no intention on allowing Homebrew to be used with it. Hence, he only made it so Games or Apps that have PCSx##### as the TitleID can be used with it. SM6400001 will not do anything when you hit L+DPad Right



Again the bugs alone are more than enough.  

I guess is technically possible to modify the  save files to add cheats if you are so crazy about it but it would take some work.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 25, 2020)

Imagine if someone manages to port F-Zero from n64 aswell


----------



## raxadian (Sep 25, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> Imagine if someone manages to port F-Zero from n64 aswell



And add the extra stuff of the 64DD....


----------



## Joom (Sep 27, 2020)

Dunno if it's been mentioned, but there's a build by Cholodroid floating around with HD models and the 60 FPS patch. It also apparently has controller support. For anyone who wants to look, it's in a palace. I've tested it for like two minutes on my Redmi Note 6 Pro with no noticeable problems. I'm waiting until I can use a controller to test it further. Also, here's a scan of the APK so people can tell if they have the right one. It's clean, so don't worry about the false positive. It comes from the SDL2 implementation.

https://www.hybrid-analysis.com/sam...84c2a49079d3dd4bba035e9c1fff636090ca85ce6c9f3


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Anyone know why a Vita Build would have this Problem......
Normal Older Build = Works perfectly. Has the SM6400001 TitleID, has the Shader Plugin, and works perfectly

Slightly altered Build with the TitleID Changed ONLY (PCSE64001) - Blank Screen, and then has a C1-12828-1 Error.

Any explination for this? Another User ran the Altered one on their Device, and had no problems.

List of Plugins of my Vita - 
NoPSMDRM
NoNPDRM
StorageMGR ( 3G Device - 3G Card Slot-ux0 / VitaGameCard-uma0 / VitaMemCard-imc0 )
repatch
nosleep (dont think it works correctly, because Device STILL goes to sleep after 30 Minutes)
VitaCheat
Adrenaline

There are 3 Plugins, but they are all Disabled (GoHANmem, memdump, and rinCheat). Have not used those in Years.


----------



## Joom (Sep 27, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Slightly altered Build with the TitleID Changed ONLY (PCSE64001) - Blank Screen, and then has a C1-12828-1 Error.


Edit: Never mind.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Well, I just tested a Theory. I went to the param.sfo File, and changed the TitleID back to SM6400001, and it is working perfectly. Meaning something is happening when it has a PCSE TitleID, that causes problems, but for some reason, is not a Problem for some. So I am very confused right now.


----------



## Joom (Sep 27, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Well, I just tested a Theory. I went to the param.sfo File, and changed the TitleID back to SM6400001, and it is working perfectly. Meaning something is happening when it has a PCSE TitleID, that causes problems, but for some reason, is not a Problem for some. So I am very confused right now.


Maybe my theory was right, then. Are you running the altered build after running the unaltered one? This sounds like a conflict with file paths.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Maybe my theory was right, then. Are you running the altered build after running the unaltered one? This sounds like a conflict with file paths.


When I tried the Altered one, I had already Deleted any reference to the Unaltered one. Uninstalled the Game, Deleted Save, you name it.


----------



## Joom (Sep 27, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> When I tried the Altered one, I had already Deleted any reference to the Unaltered one. Uninstalled the Game, Deleted Save, you name it.


Does it create any sort of save data you might have missed? I mean, if someone else has been able to run the same build without issue, but you can't, it stands to reason that some sort of conflict was created between your runs. It'd be nice to know if this other person ran the unaltered build prior just as you did so we could further pinpoint the issue.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Does it create any sort of save data you might have missed? I mean, if someone else has been able to run the same build without issue, but you can't, it stands to reason that some sort of conflict was created between your runs. It'd be nice to know if this other person ran the unaltered build prior just as you did so we could further pinpoint the issue.


Yeah, it created a Save Data Folder as it was intended in a PCSE Folder. But the fact that it is a Save Error is confusing.


----------



## Joom (Sep 27, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Yeah, it created a Save Data Folder as it was intended in a PCSE Folder. But the fact that it is a Save Error is confusing.


Is there something created on the flash memory pertaining to it? Like, I hardly know anything about the Vita, but I get the feeling that the fact that you executed the unaltered build created a conflict somewhere. Also, you listed off all of your active plugins, but have you disabled all of them in order to see if they may be the problem?


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Is there something created on the flash memory pertaining to it? Like, I hardly know anything about the Vita, but I get the feeling that the fact that you executed the unaltered build created a conflict somewhere. Also, you listed off all of your active plugins, but have you disabled all of them in order to see if they may be the problem?


Well, the User did mention he never used the VitaCheat Plugin, so I am guessing that MIGHT be the Issue, but I do not know how.


----------



## Joom (Sep 27, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Well, the User did mention he never used the VitaCheat Plugin, so I am guessing that MIGHT be the Issue, but I do not know how.


Well, if you have the time, start fresh. This might have to be a day project, but start over fresh with the bare basics that are only necessary to run SM64. Of course create a backup that will make restoring your setup trivial. I say this because unless you plan to actually clean your flash and manually remove individual files, it's better to start fresh with a backup that isn't detrimental to restore. This means don't make a backup with the cheat plugin.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Well, if you have the time, start fresh. This might have to be a day project, but start over fresh with the bare basics that are only necessary to run SM64. Of course create a backup that will make restoring your setup trivial. I say this because unless you plan to actually clean your flash and manually remove individual files, it's better to start fresh with a backup that isn't detrimental.


Going to be a Day or 2, but going to look at another Vita to see if it works.


----------



## Joom (Sep 27, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Going to be a Day or 2, but going to look at another Vita to see if it works.


Trial and error is the unspoken mantra of homebrew. Just keep that in mind and consider all possibilities.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Trial and error is the unspoken mantra of homebrew. Just keep that in mind and consider all possibilities.


Yeah, I thought the TitleID of PCSE64001 would be too much for it (too high a Number), so I changed it to PCSA00064 (for Table Ice Hockey which I do not have), but it still through a Error at me.


----------



## Joom (Sep 27, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Yeah, I thought the TitleID of PCSE64001 would be too much for it (too high a Number), so I changed it to PCSA00064 (for Table Ice Hockey which I do not have), but it still through a Error at me.


Yeah, that just sounds more like a path conflict. There's some kind of artifact left over from the original install.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Yeah, that just sounds more like a path conflict. There's some kind of artifact left over from the original install.


Well, I am going to test another Vita Tomorrow afternoon, and see what happens. Never had SM64 on it at all, so hopefully it works.


----------



## Joom (Sep 27, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Well, I am going to test another Vita Tomorrow afternoon, and see what happens. Never had SM64 on it at all, so hopefully it works.


That's even more ideal than starting fresh. Good luck.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> That's even more ideal than starting fresh. Good luck.


Figured it out. I got the PCSE Build to start running with no Problems. Solution - Disable VitaCheat  . Was the reason for why I wanted to test a PCSE Build


----------



## Joom (Sep 27, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Figured it out. I got the PCSE Build to start running with no Problems. Solution - Disable VitaCheat  . Was the reason for why I wanted to test a PCSE Build


Bummer. But at least you pinpointed to cause.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Bummer. But at least you pinpointed to cause.


Well, there is another user who can leave it Enabled, but just need to Verify a few things.


----------



## Kaioh (Sep 30, 2020)

So the obvious question: Is there really any key-advantages to being able to run Mario 64 natively on Android vs. running it through an emulator?


----------



## Axido (Sep 30, 2020)

Kaioh said:


> So the obvious question: Is there really any key-advantages to being able to run Mario 64 natively on Android vs. running it through an emulator?



Apart from the extra minutes of battery time running it natively will give you the port is also easier to mod and enhance.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2020)

Kaioh said:


> So the obvious question: Is there really any key-advantages to being able to run Mario 64 natively on Android vs. running it through an emulator?


Easier control manipulation, camera manipulation, higher resolution if not now then in the very near, likely draw distance tweaks, speed tweaks, more levels... basically all the same things as the PC, just maybe not to as ridiculous a degree and might take a while (or take some effort) to port across.


----------



## Kaioh (Oct 1, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Easier control manipulation, camera manipulation, higher resolution if not now then in the very near, likely draw distance tweaks, speed tweaks, more levels... basically all the same things as the PC, just maybe not to as ridiculous a degree and might take a while (or take some effort) to port across.



Yeah those are noteworthy changes for sure. I hope people start making Mario 64 rom-hacks based on this then vs. a Mario 64 rom.


----------



## Winnppl (Oct 29, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> I know the instructions provided by github and this thread are easy enough to follow, but I made a video tutorial last night on how to do it as well. This should be helpful to people who need to see it before attempting it.



I’m following your guide and all worked up until building the .apk, then I get this error


----------



## ganons (Mar 3, 2022)

Is it possible to compile this without on screen controls? I want to try this on my  Odin Pro.


----------

